# Nintendo DS & DSI



## Geordie_1982 (Jun 12, 2010)

Anyone know where i can get some of those stylus pens with the lanyards attatched for a DS and DSI.

Im sick of the kids losing the stylus pens so i have heard that you can buy the stylus with a lanyard attached.

The only problem is the DS and DSI stylus's are different sizes the DSI is longer and e-bay is no use as i can only find ones for the DSlite and DSXL and can only find the accessories pack with the case and everything else but they already have cases

Not bothered about colour only that they fit in the slots so either a pack of DS ones or a pack of DS and a pack of DSI ones

Anyone recommend somewhere :thumb:


----------



## Geordie_1982 (Jun 12, 2010)

Anyone


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Try here


----------



## Geordie_1982 (Jun 12, 2010)

Cheers for that Will bit pricey though £5 for one pen.

I can get 10 pens off ebay for £5 but then cant get any lanyards that would fit the pens just the ones that go around ya neck


----------



## chewysrixp (Jun 23, 2009)

Most mobile phone shops sell styluses with lanyards, they are not specifically for the DS range...i.e. the dont fit in the slot but ive had a few for around the £2-3 mark. also market stalls and the little stalls in shoping centers usually have them dead cheap.


----------

